# Obama's Gas Prices . . .



## Melensdad

Not sure about you other folks, but here in the NW Indiana/Chicago area we are getting killed by the gas prices.  The EPA has this region as one targeted for special boutique fuel mixture so we pay some extra special high prices.  

This morning I saw $4.29 for Regular and $3.99 for Diesel in Cook County, ILLINOIS . . . a few minutes later I crossed the state line and I saw $4.19 for Regular and $4.09 for Diesel in Lake County, INDIANA

Up in Chicago the prices are running near or above $5 per gallon 
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2012/03/highest-gas-price-recorded-for-march/


> Mar 19, 2012 5:09pm
> *Highest Gas Price Recorded in March*
> 
> The average price of a gallon of regular is now $3.87, the highest recorded price in March. The average price is up nearly 4 cents from a week ago, and over 30 cents from a year ago, according to the Department of Energy, as more drivers face gas prices of $4 a gallon or more across the country.
> Last week, the average gas price was $3.83 a gallon, the previous record according to data going back to 1990.
> 
> The West Coast was once again the most expensive region with an average gas price of $4.23, up almost 2 cents from last week, with an increase of over 37 cents from  a year ago.
> 
> The least expensive was the Rocky Mountain region with $3.62 a gallon. That region had the highest increase from last week, 14 cents, while the average price there climbed almost 24 cents from a year ago.


----------



## tiredretired

Help is on the way!  

Scroll down to the comments section and read the comment posted by BigRedGrampa.  I couldn't have said it better meself.  

BTW, Mel don't you think your region was the one targeted by the EPA as the Obama Administration as your region is blue and most likely will stay that way.  Would have been interesting if the EPA pulled that crap in OK, the reddest state in the union.  Or AZ.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> BTW, Mel don't you think your region was the one targeted by the EPA as the Obama Administration as your region is blue and most likely will stay that way.  Would have been interesting if the EPA pulled that crap in OK, the reddest state in the union.  Or AZ.


The EPA targeted us as soon as they made their boutique fuel standards.  There are about a dozen (forget the exact number) of metro areas that get specially blended fuels in the summer months.  I'm just lucky enough to live near one of them.    But these standards have been in place for DECADES.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> The EPA targeted us as soon as they made their boutique fuel standards.  There are about a dozen (forget the exact number) of metro areas that get specially blended fuels in the summer months.  I'm just lucky enough to live near one of them.    But these standards have been in place for DECADES.



Damn, you get diesel for under $4 a gallon?!!   Number 2 off-road diesel is $4.39 a gallon here; $4.29 at the pump (with road taxes included).   WTF is wrong with that picture???  Regular motion lotion 87 octane is $3.99 a gallon.

We used to always be *below* the national average here in fly over country.  Now we are always higher WTF?!  I'm putting a new set of tennis balls on my walker and going to hit the highway!


----------



## Melensdad

Brent, since you live near the state line cross over and check the ILLINOIS price for diesel.  It seems to be lower than the INDIANA price.  GASOLINE prices are higher in IL but DIESEL prices are lower.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> The EPA targeted us as soon as they made their boutique fuel standards.  There are about a dozen (forget the exact number) of metro areas that get specially blended fuels in the summer months.  I'm just lucky enough to live near one of them.    But these standards have been in place for DECADES.



I live over 200 miles from an American city larger than 35,000 people (Boston) so I am not up on those metro areas.   News to me. I try to say away from the big cities.   I guess I am comfortable where I am.   Right now we are at $3.84 for regular and that is bad enough.


----------



## pirate_girl

$3.99 here for regular.
$4.25 for diesel.


----------



## CityGirl

Part of the problem:
















http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/

and remember-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzEnKdBAb_o&feature=player_embedded"]FLASHBACK: Fox News On Gas Prices In 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

remember the demms want the average person walking or riding a buss this is the back door way of forcing us all to do itthe right is a bit carried away with this abortion issue the demms are just as wraped around the axle with their enviromental lobby i personaly think there are issues in this election more important than right to life and global warming


----------



## tiredretired

dds said:


> i personaly think there are issues in this election more important than right to life and global warming



Of  course.  The debt is our biggest problem right now.  We are quite literally pissing away our children's and grand children's future with all this red ink.  

Bush made it bad and Barry has made it worse. A lot worse.  We are drowning in red ink and there will be no one to throw us a life preserver like they did with Greece.


----------



## Melensdad

Speedway in Dyer had Regular for $4.29 and Diesel for $3.99.  Literally a couple miles away, both of the Speedway stations in Schererville had Regular for $4.29 and Diesel for $4.29.


----------



## Big Dog

Do you really think anyone that rides in a limo gives a shit about gas prices, give me a fuckin break!


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:


> Do you really think anyone that rides in a limo gives a shit about gas prices, give me a fuckin break!



YES, because if those people in power can get the prices high enough through artificial means (constraining production and supply through regulation) then they can push their various social/political agenda which make little to no economic sense.

High speed rail => Makes no sense if gas is cheap and people drive
Commuter rail => Makes no sense if gas is cheap and people drive
Wind Turbines => make no sense if natural gas is cheap/available (pipelines needed)
PV Sola panels => make no sense if natural gas is cheap/available

Obama and his pet energy/enviro czars actually NEED high fuel costs to make their projects look reasonable.


----------



## Cowboy

Melensdad said:


> YES, because if those people in power can get the prices high enough through artificial means (constraining production and supply through regulation) then they can push their various social/political agenda which make little to no economic sense.
> 
> High speed rail => Makes no sense if gas is cheap and people drive
> Commuter rail => Makes no sense if gas is cheap and people drive
> Wind Turbines => make no sense if natural gas is cheap/available (pipelines needed)
> PV Sola panels => make no sense if natural gas is cheap/available
> 
> Obama and his pet energy/enviro czars actually NEED high fuel costs to make their projects look reasonable.


 I agree 100%, but I am beggining to wonder who "those people in power" really are. 

   IMHO, Obama nor any of his "czars/puppets" are even smart enough to come up with their own agendas. I suspect Soros is one of the puppet masters pulling the strings, but I think it goes much higher and scarier then him. 

  I do beleive there is a major agenda behind all things done by this administration, but I am afraid we dont even have a clue of just how serious and devastating to the US and other countrys it really will end up being. I'm also afraid its allready to late to stop it, and there is no turning back.


----------



## snowstorm

I think the agenda is international socialism !!!


----------



## loboloco

3.559 for gas this AM. didn't check diesel.


----------



## Melensdad

snowstorm said:


> I think the agenda is international socialism !!!


Yup


----------



## squerly

It's all a tricky maneuver by the oil based Republicans who are inflating the prices to make Obama look bad and trash his chances for re-election.


----------



## Melensdad

squerly said:


> It's all a tricky maneuver by the oil based Republicans who are inflating the prices to make Obama look bad and trash his chances for re-election.



So you are saying *IT'S BUSH'S FAULT*


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> So you are saying *IT'S BUSH'S FAULT*


Nope , it's all part of Roves plan .


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> Nope , it's all part of Roves plan .



Ahhh . . . I smell a vast right wing conspiracy


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> Ahhh . . . I smell a vast right wing conspiracy



The Hildabeast was right about the VRWC ,She just didn't understand how evil and all encompassing it truly is . I'm glad I stocked Up on my tin foil hats when they were cheap .


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> I'm glad I stocked Up on my tin foil hats when they were cheap .


Good thinking on your part, with inflation I can no longer afford real 'tin' and have to spray paint old newspapers with tin colored paint.  Its not as effective but I'm faking my way through life anyway


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> Good thinking on your part, with inflation I can no longer afford real 'tin' and have to spray paint old newspapers with tin colored paint.  Its not as effective but I'm faking my way through life anyway



MD , here's My super secret site for making them on Your own . Please don't give this out to anyone unless You really trust them . Oh , and before You ask , I'm wearing a Mark 2 fedora from this site , so only You and I can read this !!! 
Pretty crafty , No ?
http://zapatopi.net/afdb/
http://zapatopi.net/afdb/


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> MD , here's My super secret site for making them on Your own . Please don't give this out to anyone unless You really trust them . Oh , and before You ask , I'm wearing a Mark 2 fedora from this site , so only You and I can read this !!!
> Pretty crafty , No ?
> http://zapatopi.net/afdb/
> http://zapatopi.net/afdb/



You used disappearing keyboard ink . . . right?


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> You used disappearing keyboard ink . . . right?



Nope, I typed in on My commodore 128 . It's virtually the same as to efficacy .


----------



## Melensdad

Ahhh, that is a shade more modern than my Radio Shack TRS-80!


----------



## nixon

You have a TRS 80 ??  You don't need an afdb . Those things are virtually stealth PCs . They become virtually transparent to monitoring when run on D cell batteries !
Darn MD it's a good thing no one else can read this , they'd be yelling about thread drift .


----------



## loboloco

Yeah, they would, if they weren't so busy laughing.


----------



## Melensdad

loboloco said:


> Yeah, they would, if they weren't so busy laughing.



What?  You can see this?


----------



## nixon

loboloco said:


> Yeah, they would, if they weren't so busy laughing.



Was that Typed on a Vic 20 ?? ! ? Md , I think that I've found a problem with my internet security ! all further transmissions will be curtailed until a safe means is found to disseminate the truth .


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> Was that Typed on a Vic 20 ?? ! ? Md , I think that I've found a problem with my internet security ! all further transmissions will be curtailed until a safe means is found to disseminate the truth .



I told you not to use my REAL NAME


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> I told you not to use my REAL NAME



I'll do a formal apology as time allows . Right now ,there's a black helicopter hovering over the house . They seem to be broad casting something like "We're from the government and here to assist You . Please step outside with all your documents . " I'm not sure If I'm going to . The guy on the Mike had a Mexican accent . I also heard one of the guys in the background say " when he comes out , shoot that Gringo SOB ! "  So , If You don't hear anything more from Me , all I can say is Thank You Ear leader for all this hope and change ,with kudos to erkle holder for providing meaningful employment to the less fortunate from south of the border .


----------



## Melensdad

It was nice knowing you.


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> It was nice knowing you.



No problem Franklin T Schwartz of Franklin Gap Tennessee . It was nice kowing You . ( how's that for throwing them off Your true identity Mel ? ) Oh wait !


----------



## Melensdad

Why did you give away the location of my Bug-Out Shelter!?!


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> Why did you give away the location of my Bug-Out Shelter!?!



Because They'd never think to look there after I said where it was . We are dealing with government sleuths after all . Think about it , they cant even decide on JFK's assassination , or what happened a Chappaquiddick . Of course ,if You are all that worried , You could bunk in BCZOOOMs bunker for a while . 
Call or write him at 742 675 0098 ,or at 1345 tonsillitis drive Trojan , Pa 45231


----------



## Melensdad

OK, I'll meet you there.  Midnight tomorrow.  Under the waning moon.


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> OK, I'll meet you there.  Midnight tomorrow.  Under the waning moon.



Yup , Mums the word !  Do We need to use the secret hand shake ? And is the pass word still " the frost is on the Watermelon " ?


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> . . . And is the pass word still " the frost is on the Watermelon " ?


Yes, but the emphasis is on the "is"


----------



## loboloco

Doc, bring the trank gun, I have the sleeveless jackets


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> Yes, but the emphasis is on the "is"



Spoken with a Geordie accent ,or Glaswegian ?


----------



## Melensdad

Seriously, you forgot.  Spoken like _*DAFFY DUCK.*_


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> Seriously, you forgot.  Spoken like _*DAFFY DUCK.*_



Geez, My translator tube was set to Donald ! If You think Your not being monitored ,could You retransmit ?  Please use the Marvin the Martian dialect .


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> OK, I'll meet you there. * Midnight tomorrow. * Under the waning moon.
> 
> 
> 
> nixon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup , Mums the word !  Do We need to use the secret hand shake ? And is the pass word still " the frost is on the Watermelon " ?
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nixon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, My translator tube was set to Donald ! If You think Your not being monitored ,could You retransmit ?  Please use the Marvin the Martian dialect .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


SHHHH . . . . no communications until midnight.  

By the way, I'm hiding under the leaf pile by air shaft.  

Don't hide near that scenic little pond.  Its not a pond, its a cesspool.  Don't ask me how I know


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> SHHHH . . . . no communications until midnight.
> 
> By the way, I'm hiding under the leaf pile by air shaft.
> 
> Don't hide near that scenic little pond.  Its not a pond, its a cesspool.  Don't ask me how I know



Midnight zulu? Oh, and thanks for the warning . Unfortunately it was not received in time . The dogs on the other hand are happy . They seem to take great pleasure in rolling on me,as there has been a shortage of road kill lately due to the high cost of fuel . 
Yours truly , mysterious Dave .


----------



## fr73ed

Melensdad said:


> So you are saying *IT'S BUSH'S FAULT*


 



Hell, why not say that.

Limbaugh been sayin for years that it's still Clintons fault. (edit)



Shoulda noticed the swerve in the thread.


----------



## tiredretired

fr73ed said:


> Hell, why not say that.
> 
> Limbaugh been sayin for years that it's still Clintons fault.
> 
> I just think y'all oughta stop your whinin an understand Obama *IS* your president.
> The majority won, get over it.
> 
> You think you can do a better job, then YOU run for president, if you win we'll see how you do.



Oh please stop it!  You're making me all misty inside.  

Whatever was I thinking!? Was it something I said that offended you and your Annointed One?  Lay off the Kool-Aid there boy.  You'll feel better in the morning.


----------



## fr73ed

TiredRetired said:


> Oh please stop it! You're making me all misty inside.
> 
> Whatever was I thinking!? Was it something I said that offended you and your Annointed One? Lay off the Kool-Aid there boy. You'll feel better in the morning.


 


OK keep the origional then 
nah, I ain't offended, are you ?

You think you can do better , I'd like to see you run for pres. 


Nevertheless, Obama* is your President.*

Koolaid, hell no, just vodka
good fer ya


----------

